# CSV - Registration professional body



## Alice94Torriglia (May 17, 2018)

Hi everibody!
I am an Italian Citizen and I am trying to apply for a CSV starting from March 2019. I have already had my certificate of graduation evaluated from SAQA, so next step is registering with a professional body.
I have a Bachelor in translation (English and Russian) and in some months I am going to finish my Master in Modern Languages and Literatures (still English and Russian). I have experience as office clerk and teacher of English and Italian as second languages.
My question is: do you know which professional body would be the best for me to register with? Would you suggest CCMG? There are any other options?

Thank you all!!

Alice


----------

